# Fresh Coop Tips



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

What tricks do you use to keep the coop smelling fresh?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol with 40+ birds in my coop it will never smell fresh.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol. Ok supposed you had six instead. I just want to make sure it's not stinky since we're in a neighborhood.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

The only way i know is to clean the coop as often as possible. I usually clean mine out about once a week.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Lime works wonders. Clean the coop, sprinkle lime down, then put whatever (if anything) you use for bedding.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

rena88651 said:


> Lol. Ok supposed you had six instead. I just want to make sure it's not stinky since we're in a neighborhood.


Plenty of VENTILATION works for me and my neighbors.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I also live in town, neighbors on all sides. I did the whole deep litter method this winter, didnt have any issues with smell. We will see if I can do it in the summer with the same results. I had 12 hens too, very surprising that it worked so well. I put some DE down and occasionally sprinkled this stuff called sweet PDZ in with the straw. It is used in horse stalls to kill ammonia odors. Safe for use with chickens as well. I only used it a few times, don't know if it really made that much of a difference. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I live in neighborhood too and worry about the same issue. I completely clean mine 1x a month (with vinegar/or vodka/orange peelings/vanilla mixture) and dust the bottom with DE, but every morning, I scoop out the night time poops so they don't build up and if the shavings get low, I will top them off in between cleanings. I have a lavender plant and I cute off some of it and sprinkle it in the nesting boxes. You can use other herbs too (or you can make a lavender stockings bag and hang it in coop). You can check out FreshEggsDaily.com for herbs you can throw in there that are safe.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've switched to washed sand and find things are staying quite clean. I don't have any feces showing up on my eggs and the droppings are quite easy to scoop out. I use a good old fashioned pooper scooper for my dogs and my chickens and its very fast to clean up. I will be looking into herbs for the nesting boxes though. Really like that idea.


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

With only six hens, bad smells do not have to be a problem. I have six hens and a 100% odor-free coop that I haven't had to clean out in three years. I have a chicken tractor with a floorless coop. About once a week I move it six feet and put the coop and run on new ground. That let's the old ground recover naturally, and gives the hens fresh grass to scratch up for a week. The coop is designed not to collect poop--and that includes the nest boxes. I never have to clean them out, either, although I do replace the old nest material every six months or so. (Shameless Plug Alert!) I have a Hen Haven Chicken Tractor--which I designed and sell plans for in the Classifieds Section. Ir's great design, but it's not the only floorless chicken coop out there. Scout around and find one you like, or design your own. If you don''t want a tractor and need/prefer a fenced-in chicken yard, you can put you coop on wheels, go floorless, and just move it one coop-length each week in the yard. That's WAY better than having to kick-start a poop shovel.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I sprinkle a little dried lavender and mint in the corners of the coop every once in a while. Really helps!


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a wire floor beneath the roost in my coop. Mine are still only 9 weeks old so they don't sleep out there yet but I put them out on sunny days. Sunday I noticed some poop on the wire floor. I opened the side door to the coop and hit it with the hose. Great ventilation too


----------

